# Ft. Lauderdale



## Gaff (Sep 29, 2006)

Going to Marriott Beachplace 10/29 - 11/5 with my two brothers for a final
boys night out. My older bro is moving to Ireland later this year. Looking for some recommendations for golf, fishing, scuba and fun. I am also curious if it
is worth a trip to Miami and how difficult it would be to get back at night. We
aren't spring chickens any longer but there is still some life left in these old
dogs. Thanks for any and all suggestions.    Gaff


----------



## KenK (Sep 29, 2006)

The Ft Laud www.watertaxi.com has two trips a week to SoBe area in Miami Beach.  BUT it leaves too early to connect with those boats leaving from the Beach Place Taxi Dock. It stops (on demand) at the Hollywood Westin Diplomat Oceanfront resort at Nikki Marina in the Diplomat Landings section. The trip via the intracoastal takes quite a long time.  (Just how long ago did you discover you were not young spring chickens any more?)

By the time you go, www.carriebcruises.com should have at least one of their boats in Ft Lauderdale from Norfolk Navy Base tours.  They will have coupons in the local fliers for one free with one, or website has coupons. as well. Also HAS BEEN listed in the Entertainment book...

Ocean temps across the street will be going just under the 80s F....and this is a super time in the S Fl area....not too hot...not too chilly....If driving, bring your own beach chairs & unbrellas....they charge (ed) $30.00 a day for 2 lounges and one big umbrella.  There is jet ski rentals directly N of MBP, and other boat rentals 2 blocks S on the beach, including the para sail.

You can walk to the fishing boats:   (about 1/2 mile where Jungle Queen is

www.flamingofishing.com (Coupon on this site- free parking at the resort...drive in at the Jungle Queen entrance....or you must pay if you park acrss the street)(another terrible maintained ex Radission-now owned by Blackstone)

http://www.tacohookedup.com/

http://www.fishladyhelen.com/pages/671685/index.htm

http://www.all-inclusivesportfishing.com

###########################################

Asteric (*) denotes on www.watertaxi.com route

Sawgrass Recreation Park (Ent Coupon- one free with one)

Take 595 W to RT 27 NORTH

U.S. 27 north of I-595, Fort Lauderdale, Florida 33329, United States
• Tel:*954-389-0202

############################################

Take 595 W to RT 27 SOUTH (to Griffin Rd) TURN R onto Griffin RD. (It ends at Rt 27)
Everglades Holiday Park

21940 Griffin Road, Fort Lauderdale, Florida 33332, United States
• Tel:*954-434-8111
• URL:*http://www.evergladesholidaypark.com

Fort Lauderdale Museum of Art   *

1 East Las Olas Boulevard, Fort Lauderdale, Florida 33301, United States
	•	Tel:*954-525-5500
	•	URL:*http://www.moafl.org 


Bonnet House Museum and Gardens  *

900 North Birch Road, Fort Lauderdale, Florida 33304, United States
	•	Tel:*954-563-5393
	•	URL:*http://www.bonnethouse.org


*
Museum of Discovery and Science and IMAX 3D Theater  *

401 Southwest Second Street, Fort Lauderdale, Florida 33312, United States
	•	Tel:*954-467-6637
	•	URL:*http://www.mods.org


Broward Center for the Performing Arts    *

201 Southwest Fifth Ave, Fort Lauderdale, Florida, United States

http://www.browardcenter.org/
	•	Tel:*954-462-0222



Jungle Queen      *

Fort Lauderdale, Florida, United States
	•	Tel:*954-462-5596
	•	URL:*http://www.junglequeen.com

Food has gone down on dinner cruise...



Parker Playhouse

                        707 NE 8th St
                        Ft Lauderdale, Fl

http://www.parkerplayhouse.com/


*
Big Cypress Seminole Reservation and Ah-Tha-Thi-Ki Museum

West Boundary Road, Fort Lauderdale, Florida, United States
	•	Tel:*863-902-1113   (Check out Billie Swamp Safari -all day everglade & Cypress tour-learning experience.  1/2 way to Naples on US rt 75 W (595 to 75 West)
	•	URL:*http://www.seminoletribe.com


Stranahan House    *

335 Southeast 6th Avenue, Fort Lauderdale, Florida 33301, United States
	•	Tel:*954-524-4736
	•	URL:*http://www.stranahanhouse.com


Flamingo Garden is not far from Sawgrass Mills....

  *  Watertaxi accessable ($10.00 all day unlimited)  NOTE CONTRACT DISPUTE WITH COUNTY .....need to check prices and times of service.

CLUBS:
Ft Laud Area:

Cheers. 941 E Cypress Creek Road, Tel: 954.771.6337

Dicey Riley's. 217 SW 2 St, Tel: 954.522.2202

Galleria G'vanni. 625 E Las Olas Blvd, Tel: 954.524.5246  *

Jimmy O'Hara's. 2500 W Oakland Park Blvd, Tel: 954.777.1776

Hot Jazz & Alligator Gumbo Society Shrine Club, 1717 N. Andrews Avenue. Tel: (954)563-5390 [Rob McGowan, President. Non profit jazz society meets fourth Sunday at bring your* horn! $5* admission for members,$7 for non-members, muisicians free]

O'Hara's Jazz & Blues Cafe. 722 East Las Olas Blvd. Tel: 954-524-1764 Music Line 954-524-2801 Fax: 954-524-4778 [contact: Kitty Ryan. Live music 7 nights & Sunday matinee. Full liquor, wine & beer bar/light food menu. No cover. Casual atmosphere. 21 & up. Voted best jazz & R&B club since 1990. Sidewalk cafe atmosphere outside with intimate brick interior, mahogany bars and 18th century chandeliers. Excelent sound system.Blue Note recording artist, Dr. Lonnie Smith house pianist on weekends. Week nights varies with blues, R&B, Funk & jazz. Club located in historic downtown Ft. Lauderdale]   *

http://www.oharasjazzcafe.com/


Poor House. 110 SW 3rd Ave. Tel: 954.522.5145

Tavern 213 . 213 SW 2nd St. Tel: 954.463.5213

Yesterdays Love 94. 3100 E. Oakland Park Blvd. Tel: (954) 561-4400 [Jazz brunch 11am - 3pm. Every Sunday]   (I THINK TEMP CLOSED)

(HOLLYWOOD AREA.

 Most at:  1.2 miles from beach via Hollwood Beach Blvd at Youngs Circle where US Rt One, HBB,  and Harrison Streets meet.

Cool Beans Cafe. 2039 Hollywood Blvd, Hollywood, Tel: 954.929.1772

Ellington's Jazz Cabaret. 2009 Harrison Street, Hollywood. Tel: 954.920.9322 [contact: Peter Loblack. Intimate Jazz Cabaret & Restaurant - Upscale Cool Jazz crowd - presenting real improvisational jazz and extraordianary cuisine. Award winning jazz vocalist Dana Paul and the Fakulty perform Sunday nights. Ruby Baker sings Thursday nights. Guitarist/vocalist Gary King Quartet holds court Wednesday and Friday nights. Vocalist Leesa Richards entertains Saturday nights Elegant Cigar room. 7pm till 2am Nightly. No Cover Charge]

O'Hara's Jazz & Blues Cafe.  1903 Hollywood Beach Blvd. Tel: 954-524-1764 Music Line 954-524-2801 Fax: 954-524-4778 [contact: Kitty Ryan. Live music 7 nights & Sunday matinee.(No Sunday Mat currently listed for Hollywood. Check website) Full liquor, wine & beer bar/light food menu. No cover. Casual atmosphere. 21 & up. Voted best jazz & R&B club since 1990. Sidewalk cafe atmosphere outside with intimate brick interior, mahogany bars and 18th century chandeliers. Excelent sound system.Blue Note recording artist, Dr. Lonnie Smith house pianist on weekends. Week nights varies with blues, R&B, Funk & jazz. Club located in historic downtown Ft. Lauderdale]

http://www.oharasjazzcafe.com/



Jazziz Bistro. 5751 Seminole Way, Hollywood. Tel: 954-583-8335 [Supper club in South Florida located in the Paradise Shops at the Seminole Hard Rock Hotel & Casino. Featuring the biggest names in a small intimate setting with our state-of-the-art Klipsch sound stage and spectacular lighting, while dining in a chic and sophisticated atmosphere] 
http://www.jazzizbistro.com/

Ginger Bay Cafe. 1908 Hollywood Blvd. Tel: (954) 923-1230 [9pm till 1:30am. No Cover]

One Night Stan's. 2333 Hollywood Blvd., Hollywood Tel: 954.929.1566 [ jazz/blues club and restaurant]

Club Gemini*
2100 Hollywood Blvd,. Hollywood., a predominantly Colombian crowd mixes it up with salsa and merengue, and Puerto Rican, Cuban, Dominican and other Latin American bands bring in a varied crowd. A flashy mirrored-and-sunburst decor, linen tablecloths and candlelight attract a mix of young and old, singles and couples. Gemini's partner club, Casas Viejas, at the same address, offers a restaurant-type atmosphere that draws an older crowd. Plenty of live music, including mariachis and old-style salsa, make dancing a must. Both are open Thursday through Sunday. Call 954-923-9255.

This is only a very small amount in the area. 

Restaurants:

You are aware of the many in the Beach Place Complex:

http://www.galleryatbeachplace.com/

I really like Sloppy Joes of Key West.  Many tuggers don't.  I don't like Cheeburger so much...most I know like it.  Coupons may be on the website of the restaurants....but Thor took the web addresses off thier website when they took over from Beach Place Partners.

Also there is Lulus bait shop, Hooters, Howl at the Moon (dueling painos-usually), Fat Tuesday, Sally OBrians (really variable), and part of a chain called Maxs Grille.   A good place just a short walk N is Cafe Casablanca, should still have the one free lunch with one weekdays.  (offer may end after Jan 15).

We really like the Rustic Inn.  We take many of our guests here for lunch...cause I'm cheap.  Weekdays, it is loaded with pilots, TSA employees and others from the FL Airport.   Lunch specials start at $4.99 and is very good....but beware, place hasn't been renovated since probably 1945.

Their speciality is crab, but the fish is really excellent....lunch flounder broiled or fried is about $8.99...and not a tidbit.  The lunch crab dishes start at $9.99 to about $14.99.

Took cousin, fell over on price & quality, BUT she brought her family in the PM.....its not cheap then.  Bigger crab dinner was $58.00.  Place can be noisy.  Coupons on site:  
http://www.crabhouse.com/

Also check the tripadvisor site for other places....


----------



## Transit (Sep 29, 2006)

I think ken covered just about everything the only thing that I would add is the Hard Rock Casino


----------



## KenK (Sep 29, 2006)

Can't breathe in the place....too much smoke.

I don't know when the law changes to allow gameing in the Pompano, Hollywood, Gulfstream or Caldor tracks???   I know they currently don't allow smoking.  

Also, I know they had to extend racing at Gulfstream & Caldor due to Miamis track closures.....don't know where they are running...but tracks will be open anyway.  Gulfstream terrible since the multi $$ dollar redo....crappy track now....but room for slots & stuff.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 29, 2006)

Transit said:
			
		

> I think ken covered just about everything the only thing that I would add is the Hard Rock Casino



I just got back from there. We went for lunch and the place was PACKED. We waited about 45 minutes to get a 2-2 Poker table ($20 buy-in) and I left 45 minutes later with $45 (finally a winner).

The smoke has infiltrated by clothes and my eyes are sore. I think I will now take a shower.

The place is a ton of fun at night as the afternoon crowd is small outside. It was also very HOT today.

I made some old lady's day by giving her my $2.12 slots winning ticket (started with $5) that I was too lazy to take to the cashier.


----------



## KenK (Sep 29, 2006)

Bill:  (Doc?)

   Other peoples smoke never seemed to be a bother.  I could go into anywhere, and hardly noticed this.

   But when they started the no smoking rules (I mean even 15 years ago), it seems harder and harder to tolerate. 

   I wonder why?

    Congats on winning. Does Fl have required payback laws, like NJ and Nevada?   When will they open gaming in the tracks & Dania Jai Li (Sp?)?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 29, 2006)

KenK said:
			
		

> Bill:  (Doc?)
> 
> Other peoples smoke never seemed to be a bother.  I could go into anywhere, and hardly noticed this.
> 
> ...



I am a foot/ankle doc...but the smoke really bothers me now (eyes, throat, etc). I wish they had no-smoking poker rooms here.

There may be payback laws if you win a big pot, but I just cashed in my chips and walked out with more money than I walked in with. No 1099 forms here.

I am NOT a big gamer, I just had a friend who really wanted to go and I was free for a few hours. I saw hundreds of people gambling there....amazing...no problems with the economy here.


----------



## Nashcar (Sep 30, 2006)

*What a great response!*

Ken, I must tell you that your response was the BEST I have ever seen!  I fly into Fort Lauderdale at least once or twice a year, but usually drive down to the Keys, or head for the PGA.  I will now stay a day or two each time and utilize your great advice!  This is what TUG is all about.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Gaff (Sep 30, 2006)

*Thanks for all the advice*

Ken
    You've given me plenty of ideas to research! Thanks for the input I'm sure we'll be able to use a good portion of your recommendations. I realized I was no longer a "spring chicken" when I flashed my best smile at a pretty young thing and my "Bride" informed me that I was an "old fool". Thanks again for the assist...

Gaff


----------



## randster2 (Oct 21, 2006)

*Marriot Beachplace Towers*

I am going back to Marriott Beachplace Towers in January with my Mom and 21 year old daughter.  We will not have a car.  I have a few questions.
1.  Is there a reasonably priced way to get to Sunrise Outlets?  A taxi would cost $50 each way.
2.  Is there a grocery store within walking distance, or does the resort provide a shuttle?
3.  We are interested in a day cruise to the Bahamas.  I remember two cruises offered.  Has anyone taken one?  How do I get to the cruise boat location?  What is the cost, and are there any discounts?
4.  Do any restaurants within walking distance have specials, especially lunch 2 for 1 deals?  I checked the local entertainment book and did not find much.
5.  Has anyone taken the Everglades trip offered by the resort?  Was it worth going?
6.  I remember a marina close by.  Are any of the cruises fun?  We are not fishermen.  It would be fun to see sealife from the boat.
     I went Labor Day week, and wonder what the difference will be going in January.  It was not crowded in September.  Is there anything else we should do within walking distance?  Thanks.


----------



## n2hops (Oct 21, 2006)

*Fort Lauderdale*

Hello Randster2,

We always rent a car,so I'm not sure what other then buses. Thier is a Publix a short cab ride away, don't know about a shuttle. Here is the link for the day cruise  www.discoverycruise.com  which is pretty nice as I've been told.
For lunch try Maxs at Beachplace great specials. You will find quite a few dining choices within walking of the resort.


----------



## KenK (Oct 21, 2006)

Rand:

   There is a beach place www.watertaxi.com stop right on the intracoastal.  Walk away from the ocean.

    No Sunrise Outlets.  There is a Sunrise Flea Market...we don't like it or the area it is in....but it does (or did- I think they arrested the owner when they tried emminent domain stuff and he wouldn't follow suit....Rich or Boca probably knows more about it) have a free circus, several drive in movies, a lot of tables (miles when added going back & forth)....and a lot of other stuff.

     Are you thinking of Sawgrass Mills---a Miles Bros outlet center?  It is almost 24 miles from you and the beach.  And it is very big, IMO easily beats out Prime, Beltz, Tangier and the others, but with the new additions, is easily 2 to 3 miles of indoor & outdoor corridors of many shops and stores. (Two newer sections are not outlet). (ie..where Boston Legal Seafoods, Wolfgange Puck and Cheesecake factory are-next to Ron Jon), but the Rainforest Cafe is in the outlet section- right next to Vanity Fair and Corning/Revere.

    Another new section has the new Cheesecake Factory place--forgot name.

     But the water taxi can easily take you to the Cheesecake Factory on Las Olas in the Riverside Hotel. (Next to the Stranahan House & a watertaxi stop)  There are tons of non discount shops at Galleria Mall (a watertaxi stop) including Macys/Burdines, Dillards, Neiman Marcus (may have some Bergdorf), Saks 5th, and a few others.   And theyre is expensive shops on Las Olas....(IMO overpriced).

    There are public busses to Sawgrass from the beach front. You can check on www.tripadvisor.com Ft Laud forums....I think Lulu had found a route system, but I also think someone mentioned it took hours with all the stops.

    Norfolk Carrie B just sent me an e mail that their tours will start the day after the main part of the boat show is over, that would be October 30, 2006.  Check Thursdays (usually) Sun Sentinal for one free with one coupons ($14.99 saving).  Also, there should be tons of coupons for MAcys Burdines (usually 25% off plus additional) in the Sunday Sun Sentinal...also Dillards.  Usually coupons don't help much in Nieman Marcus or Saks 5th (Both of which have outlet stores in Sawgrass).

     Near you is the Bonnet House, a nice place to visit.  If you do get trans, Flamingo Gardens (coupons on website-or AAA) is not far from Sawgrass.


----------



## KenK (Oct 21, 2006)

I forgot to add:
    Early Jan will be slower, but not like September.  By mid JAn, it will be getting very busy.

    There is a 7/11 3 blocks N on A1A S (just past Las Olas Blvd.)  The watertaxi gets near a supermarket (Winn Dixie), but I think its too far to walk.  It is near the 15th St Fisheries (new Chef & Management) stop.  I think you would have to walk 3 block W from the 15th St Fisheries to Cordova, then one block S and the Winn Dixie is on your R.  (If that one is still open). It is right off the 17th St Causeway.  If you take a taxi from the airport, it is right on the way.  And, ask him to stop there (or the new Publix on the other side of 17th St Causeway).

     If via Amtrak, have him stop at the Las Olas Publix.

      If you are taking a cab to MBP, make sure they drive into the parking garage (they get 20+ minutes free to unload).  Get off a P1, P2 or P 4) near the elevator, ring bell for bell help (free), because Fl Law doesn't allow the luggage carriers to be in the garage).  They will send down bell help & ask your name.  When you get to lobby, if not busy, they should have most of your paperwork completed.  Since you will have tons of food & luggage, make them come down. Marriott design for entering this place was done in the failed Special Education class.

    There is an overpriced Market Place, but stuff is available there.  Whatever you buy in the supermarket, buy several gallons of water for drinking.  The water in SE & SW Fl is from the Everglades & Big Cypress, and has a funny color (in Orlando, it has a funny smell)

    Find Al, he can help with the tour stuff.  I think the tour I heard what MBP presents on Monday (AM-owners lounge-19th floor) was overpriced.

     Note...Casablanca Cafe (two blocks N on A1A usually has one lunch free with one.  Maxs Grille should still have their off season lunch....anything on the menu for $6.99.....similiar to Las Vegas one)

     Find coupons on the various websites.  I know 15 St Fisheries had one, as does Sloppy Joes.  Also, www.rewardsnetwork.com and www.restaurant.com may have some.


----------



## randster2 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Ft Lauderdale*

Thanks for all the information.  I contacted Discovery Cruise LInes.  My daughter's birthday is in January, and they have a special for a free birthday cruise.  I think we will tour the Bonnet House Museum and Gardens.  Does anyone know if we can walk from Beach Place?  Also, the carriebcruises look fun.  Is it much different than the water taxi ride?  Restaurant.com has Sloppy Joes and Sally O'Brien.  It states only one certificate per group can be used within a month.  I wonder if they are strict.  We wanted to get more than one certificate since they are great deals.


----------



## KenK (Oct 22, 2006)

I like Sloppy Joes a lot.  (Its not expensive, close to the units,  and its the wrong kind of food to like then you need to watch cholestrol & fat)....but it is pretty good.  Sally O'Brians is variable...sometimes very  good....but sometimes pretty mediocore (in the past....may have changed).
remember, Hooters isn't all that expensive.  Also check Maxs Grille website. See if the lunch & dinner specials are still on.

Both have websites.  It easier to find the Key West Sloppy Joe site, and then click to its other locations.

Both are also listed in the entertainment book for PAlm Beach, Ft Laud, and Martin County....but I don't think we are gettig it this year...they seem to have been losing a lot of restaurants lately.

The www.watertaxi.com is quite a long ride if you want to take it on a full round trip.  They do narrate in some areas....and have gotten in trouble for doing this (they aren't supposed to be to 'tour' boat.  I think it might take over 3 hours....and your heiney will feel it.... It goes from the Convention area (17th street causeway near the port everglades entrance) to as far north on the ICW to Oakland Park  Blvd...thats near the Lauderdale By the Sea and Pompano city line, and as far west (on the New River) as just before the Arts Centers and 2 live Theaters  & I MAX 3D theaters at the Museums. Thats way west of Andrews and US RT one.

Disputes continue between the operator and the county transportation.  Using it for Miami is also a very long ride.

There are two tour trpe boats.  Aside from the Carrie B there is the Riverside Tours.   Carrie B offers discounts if you can find them.

I need you to go to the Ft Laud forums on Trip advisor and ask about the Discovery and Sea Escape boats.  You may be disappointed in their cleanliness and food if what is being reported there is truth.  

How far can you walk?  The Bonnet House is on Sunrise a few blocks from the ocean.  (There is an ocean entrance under A1A but I don't think it is open).

It is a good mile + walk N along the ocean until you get near Sunrise Blvd. You can walk W 2 blocks before Sunrise to save your feet.  Walk through the Ft LAuderdale Beach Resort (Breakers/Sunterra) T/S, say hi to Walt, and continue west to the gate.

You can take the water taxi to the Galleria Mall exit, and walk over the ICW Bridge, and that might be a lot less walking.  Unfortunately, until last March, a weeks pass on the watertaxi was $15.00 for MBP users...( $5.00 off)...but the county dispute caused those weekly price tixs to end.


----------



## Cat (Oct 22, 2006)

Ken I thought of one option that's just part of Fort Lauderdale. No visit would be complete without a trip to Lester's! Great food, low prices, kitschy 50s diner decor and desserts to DIE for.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 22, 2006)

More folks than Cat enjoy Lester's Diner.

Here's some Lester Diner Reviews from TripAdvisor.


Richard


----------



## KenK (Oct 23, 2006)

Yes Cat & Rich....I like Lesters, too.  I think there are three of them (Oh! great!!)

And what about the Floridian on Las Olas.....almost as good....and Mels on the other side (although friends told me they are losing the good food).

I want to have a party or picnic on the beach....be prepared for info to follow (If I get to Fl this winter).


----------



## pranas (Oct 29, 2006)

*Bus*

Randster2,

The number 11 bus runs from downtown Ft. Lauderdale to the beach (on Los Olas), turns north on AIA and  goes north to Pompano and winds up at the Pompano City Centre. It stops very close to the Beach Place. Take this bus north to Galt Mile and get off near the shopping center, about 1 1/2 - 2 miles north of the Beach Place.  There is large Winn Dixie store there.  The bus runs every 20 minutes during the day and costs about $1 per ride or you can buy an inexpensive weekly pass.  If you stay on the bus for another mile or so,  the Sea Ranch Shopping centers has a very nice Publix Supermarket with a great deli where you can get great subs, fried chicken, etc.  Not counting the time you spent waiting for the  bus, the bus will get you there almost as quickly as a car. There is also a cute trolley that runs down AIA but I am not familar with its schedule or fares. Sawgrass Mills use to run a special bus from the beach area to the mall for a $5 fare.  Check with the resort when you get there to see if this service is still available.


----------

